# Mesquite police OIS of armed home invasion suspect.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Check out the 8:48 minute mark of the video, you can see where the cop places a round right in to his side rib cage, abdomen.







Mesquite police released video of a wanted felon opening fire on police officers, who shot back and wounded him. This happened in the parking lot of a children's trampoline park earlier this month. Security camera video shows the man pulling a gun from a backpack and shooting at officers outside the entrance to Urban Air Adventure Park, located off LBJ Freeway. This officer-involved shooting happened on March 14, right around closing time for the business. Police said the shooter was Ladarius Davis. They were searching for him after a 911 call that he barged into a stranger's apartment and harassed the resident with a gun. A SWAT team surrounded another apartment where they thought Davis was hiding. Several hours later, police got a tip that led to the Urban Air location. Bodycam video shows the first officer who made contact with Davis and how quickly it escalated. As the video continues, the officer doubles back to the business entrance. The shooter was down, and the officer is then heard coordinating the police positioning while he urges them to watch their crossfire. He also helps one colleague to remain calm. Davis was taken to a hospital and later booked for charges of aggravated assault on a public servant and burglary. He has a prior conviction for aggravated robbery and was out on bond for charges of drug possession and a gun theft. It is not clear if that stolen weapon is the same handgun police recovered after the shooting. Two officers fired their guns during the incident. The department is investigating whether all procedures were properly followed. No officers were injured in the shootout.


----------

